# sound confusion.  audigy.

## tba

i installed alsa as suggested in www.gentoo.org/doc/desktop.html, and got sound working with some trouble (had to unmute amixer in local.start).  The sound quality is really poor so i emerge emu10k1-audigy (which i assume is creative's open browser, right?), BUT unfortunately i got wierd errors.

```

/usr/sbin/audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

/usr/sbin/audigy-script: /usr/bin/emu-dspmgr: No such file or directory

```

I was about to go and add "-audigy" to every reference to emu10k1 in /etc/modules and modules.autoload but i figured it would be a good idea to ask before i went any further

----------

## zaphf

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6135&highlight=

There's a bug in one of the scripts, apply the patch in the above message, or manually edit the file.

patch -p0 <patch.txt (if you save the text has patch.txt)

----------

## tba

i adopted another thread to address the problem. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6516  in case you need more info.

instead of editing the script i moved the files to the directory it sought.  now i get a new error about my driver being incompatible with whatever the scrpt is trying to do.  any help would be mutch appreciated, im goig to try and recompile my kernel tonight with sound supoort only and see what gives

----------

